# WCG Points Issue



## Charper2013 (Jun 2, 2009)

I completed a project on WCG and I still dont have any points... Is it updated daily or something?


----------



## Duxx (Jun 2, 2009)

It won't update until 24 hours after your first result is returned.  Give it a bit, it updates.


----------



## Charper2013 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ok I was getting worried.. I was like this thing took like 2 hours and nothing.. Thanks man!!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 3, 2009)

I had the same problems but the points always comes back


----------



## Baleful (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm a little late here, but depending on which project, it could take up to a week for the WU to validate.  Most WU's have to be validated through a quorum to verify that the work you returned is valid, which in some cases can take a while.  

I only crunch for the Cancer research projects and they almost always validate the same day.


----------

